# Looking for the history of jet powered fighters for my school project



## William G (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello ~ Im a student and Im doing some kind of project that I have to search for the history of the jet engine and also the contribution of jet engine to the wars and society in the year of 1930-1953~ I need some solid proof and evidence for my school projects like pictures from books and stuff like that~ So if you have books that talk about jet inventors FRANK WHITTLE or Hans Von Ohain , pictures of the jet-powered fighters and stuff like that in the year of 1800-1914,PLease contact me and share with you. Thank you!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmm 

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sure people are willing to help, but are you basically wanting people to google search for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2015)

William G said:


> So if you have books that talk about jet inventors FRANK WHITTLE or Hans Von Ohain , pictures of the jet-powered fighters and stuff like that in the year of 1800-1914,PLease contact me and share with you. Thank you!!



I have compiled a collection of all the jet fighters to see service between 1800 and 1914 below.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 11, 2015)

and remember cutting and pasting is ok if it is short statements and the source is sited....other than that its plagiarism. i suggest you google plagiarism checker and run your paper through it....i guarentee your teacher will. google images will give you a ton of pictures you can download.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2015)

Seriously?

No one has caught this: "pictures of the jet-powered fighters and stuff like that in the year of 1800-1914"


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Seriously?
> 
> No one has caught this: "pictures of the jet-powered fighters and stuff like that in the year of 1800-1914"
> 
> View attachment 284622



see my post #5


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2015)

pbehn said:


> see my post #5


Ahh...I missed that post, somehow.

Well, perhaps we've been looking at this all wrong.

Perhaps this is what our new "friend" is looking for:


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2015)

I dont know if its spam or not. 

If you do the history of flight George Cayley (he wrote a treatise titled "On Aerial Navigation" in 1809–1810) to the Wright brothers and onto WW1 that is almost exactly 1800 to 1914 and jet engine development started about 1930 (Whittle took out his patent in 1930) with the dH Comet the first jet passenger plane flying in 1952. Maybe a young guy/gal who has the requirements of the assignment a bit mixed.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)

Just let's see if he can get back here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I dont know if its spam or not.
> 
> If you do the history of flight George Cayley (he wrote a treatise titled "On Aerial Navigation" in 1809–1810) to the Wright brothers and onto WW1 that is almost exactly 1800 to 1914 and jet engine development started about 1930 (Whittle took out his patent in 1930) with the dH Comet the first jet passenger plane flying in 1952. Maybe a young guy/gal who has the requirements of the assignment a bit mixed.



The irony is, that rocket flight actually preceeded jet flight. So in essence, the Me163 was older technology than the various jets developed (and fielded) during WWII.

While the idea had been kicked about for quite some time, Dr. Lippisch designed and built the first rocket powered aircraft, which first flew under it's own power in June of 1928, followed soon after by Fritz von Opel's project, which flew in September 1929.

Ten years later, Heinkel flew a rocket powered aircraft followed by several others, from several nations, during the war years. There were also mixed-types: rocket/piston, rocket/jet, but the Me163 was the only rocket powered aircraft to enter and engage in combat.

While all this is fascinating history, no rocket powered aircraft was built or flown prior to the 1920's and certainly not between 1800 and 1914.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2015)

I can just imagine an 1850s aristocrat strapping his footman to a rocket, what could possibly go wrong!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I can just imagine an 1850s aristocrat strapping his footman to a rocket, what could possibly go wrong!


lol

There has been a good deal of unusual attempts at various means of powered flight over the years and nearly all failed on an epic level.


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)

While googling I have found a shot of the first using of the jet propulsion from 1886 to 1911. From the left :


1. Henri Marie Coandă's one in 1886.

2. Hellmuth Walter's one in 1900.

3. Sir. Frank Whittle's one in 1907.

4. Hans Joachim von Ohain's one in 1911.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Seriously?
> 
> No one has caught this: "pictures of the jet-powered fighters and stuff like that in the year of 1800-1914"
> 
> View attachment 284622



I missed that. lol


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 11, 2015)

Dear god this is gonna end up creating a one post wonder like that one thread with the Aircraft Idenitification thing.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Dear god this is gonna end up creating a one post wonder like that one thread with the Aircraft Idenitification thing.


I am hoping for some colour pictures to help me with a model I am building!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2015)

We had fans at least...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> We had fans at least...
> 
> View attachment 284693


Those don't appear to be ducted fans, Shinpachi...were they perhaps turbofans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2015)

Now why do I have the feeling that this thread will run, and run .....................


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Those don't appear to be ducted fans, Shinpachi...were they perhaps turbofans?



I wonder if they had an idea of turbo but, yes, it may look like that 
There was another one.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 12, 2015)

The Germans had some ideas too

Early turbines not only looked like lighthouses their output was in candlepower

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah, I remember those ! A German girlfriend many years ago used to have a similar one on the dining table at Christmas, or on special occasions.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 12, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, I remember those ! A German girlfriend many years ago used to have a similar one on the dining table at Christmas, or on special occasions.



I dont know how long they have been making them but looking at it it is actually a turbine, some genius obviously didnt know what he had invented.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kerze Karussell. Grandma always had it out every christmas. Fun to watch, I have built a couple over the years to entertain the kids.
Also good as a pick-up line, "Hey baby, I got the kerze, you wanna ride the karussell?"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, I remember those ! A German girlfriend many years ago used to have a similar one on the dining table at Christmas, or on special occasions.



Yeap we have one as well. Got it at a German Christmas market.


----------

